# 1966 convertible wheels and tires help



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

Can someone help with wheels and tires would like to go with 18s. Ok I have umi suspension and coil overs front and back stock bop rear end not the short axel, big brakes front and rear so it adds about 1/8 inch to width all the way around maybe a little more in the front ... What will fit No mods to the body, would like to go as big as possible with the tires,. Need the back space and offset please any pics would be great 
Thanks


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

275s will work on a 9 or 9.5" wheel (some have gone bigger, but you really need to be careful with offset, drop, and bulge). If you call or go online to tire rack, you will be able to get a very good idea of your options.

https://www.tirerack.com/content/tirerack/desktop/en/homepage.html

Long story short I bought my wheels and tires from them after a local shop failed a few times. Tire Rack guaranteed the fit and the price was right.

Good luck


----------



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks I will check them out do you happen to know what backspace and offset you have


----------



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

Has anyone tried to put the Ridler 695 g 9.5 inch by 18 in the back it has a +6mm offset


----------



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

One place I called said it would fit no proplem with 275/40r18 tire it was in there direct fit package with an 8 inch wheel in the front and another place in called said it would rub the outside my 66 is lowered 1.5 inches


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Briankdau said:


> One place I called said it would fit no proplem with 275/40r18 tire it was in there direct fit package with an 8 inch wheel in the front and another place in called said it would rub the outside my 66 is lowered 1.5 inches


 I had 255/45/17 with 9.5" and a 4.5 0ffset on the rear and had to cut the inner fender well and trim and massage the inner quarter some too. Still rubbed on bumps and turns anyway. Now I have the same tires on new set of us mag 8" wheels and you can't tell the difference by looking and they never rub. Maybe with a different offset.


----------



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

Could you post a picture of your car with the 8in wheels
Thanks


----------

